# quick dry



## sundancer245 (Dec 9, 2009)

anyone ever use a food dehydrator to quick dry? wondering if it reduces the potency, have heard its still harsh like oven dryed, but not sure about loss of potency...


----------



## the chef (Dec 9, 2009)

Yup i use one but not on all my bud just enough fer a sample, still have to cure though.


----------



## passafire420 (Dec 9, 2009)

any one know if hermi bud taste good.  I just harvest and couple of them turned hermi in the last couple weeks  since there are those male flowers i figured it might taste a little strange
  Please respond


----------



## Locked (Dec 9, 2009)

passafire420 said:
			
		

> any one know if hermi bud taste good.  I just harvest and couple of them turned hermi in the last couple weeks  since there are those male flowers i figured it might taste a little strange
> Please respond



Don't get me wrong I love good tasting bud but when it comes to smoking hermies all that is required is that it gets me geeked...


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks chef & puff, do you think it degrades the potency any? only considering it for quick drying samples,  i just figure if the potency is degraded whats the point in sampling it...


----------



## the chef (Dec 9, 2009)

Not to the point of oh crappola! but if done slow enough and cured you'll get a good sample. you will notice a better difference with the slow dried but i think fer samples this way can't be beat!


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 10, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Not to the point of oh crappola! but if done slow enough and cured you'll get a good sample. you will notice a better difference with the slow dried but i think fer samples this way can't be beat!


 

thanks brother chef! i will go ahead and let the mother in law get me one for xmas:hubba:  i had heard of ppl using them but wasnt sure on the degradation of potency as i know very much time in the oven will reduce it alot


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=305163&postcount=125

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> thanks brother chef! i will go ahead and let the mother in law get me one for xmas:hubba:  i had heard of ppl using them but wasnt sure on the degradation of potency as i know very much time in the oven will reduce it alot



If I didn't have one, I wouldn't get one for those few times that you may want to quick dry pot.  The oven will only degrade THC if you get it too hot.  It has nothing to do with oven drying itself, but the temps.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 10, 2009)

try the microwave set to defrost 1/3 lb of meat........best way i've found yet...no funny taste either..


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 10, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If I didn't have one, I wouldn't get one for those few times that you may want to quick dry pot. The oven will only degrade THC if you get it too hot. It has nothing to do with oven drying itself, but the temps.


 

so as long as you dont exceed say 150 degrees its ok in the oven? dosnt lose potency?  i had read on here some place that anything over 200 and longer than 10mins degraded the potency...thanks THG


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks HIE and puff....ill give those a try:hubba:


----------



## JCChronic (Dec 10, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried Infra Red heat lights?  Would it do anything to potency?
They sit at a temp. of 60 C and would go deep heat.


----------

